# Best book on Biblical meditation?



## thistle93 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi! I am looking for some reading material on Biblical Meditation on God & the Bible in the life of a Christian. Wondering what is your favorite book on the topic or book that at least touches on the subject? While I love the Puritans (know they have written a lot on topic and please still mention if one is your favorite so I can add to list in case unaware of) I am looking more for something a bit more modern. Also any books on meditation that addresses the topic of the importance of having times of solitude, much like Jesus did when he went and prayed/meditated. Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Wayne (Sep 9, 2012)

To start with, visit the web site, English Puritan Meditation.

"Beating a Path to Heaven": English Puritan Meditation in the Seventeenth Century

There look at the archived set of works by various authors.


----------



## Don Kistler (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Puritan works on the subject are:

1. The Christian on the Mount, by Thomas Watson, published by the Northampton Press, and still in print.

2. Solitude Improved by Divine Meditation, by Nathanael Ranew, published by Soli Deo Gloria, but most likely out of print.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 11, 2012)

This thread is helpful as well.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/meditation-35385/


----------

